# My Piranha Won't Eat Any ! Help!



## hidden_killer

hi, i'm new here and need some help!

tank setuop
- 80g tank
- 3 full grown red belly piranha , 5 feeder fish
- 1 rena prime 20 canister filter , 1 aquaclear 70 filter
- 200watt heater , 150 heater ( set on 82F 28C )
- air pump
- deco ( white sand and some gravel, logs , fake plants , rocks .. etc )
- ph ( i did the ph test kit and it seems like ph is more than 7.0 )
- light ( don't have a lid, so i just turn my stand[white light] )

i changed about 80% of tank water 2 days ago.. because my piranha looked so itch all the time.
when i did the water change, i put some chemical that makes the water safe to put fish rite away.
Also, i put some chemical that makes the water clear and not itch.

i had my piranhas for about 2month. they usully stay at bottm and don't move alot.
i tried to feed them some steak, shrimp, bloodworm..etc.
although, i've only seen once eating steak. they eat sometime, but not on my sight.
everytime i put something in the tank, most of time they won't eat it.
they only ate small amount for 2months and now i worry about their health.
also, one more quetions. they never change their color to black? and red(belly).
sometime they just swim toward to glass and hit themselves.

please help!!


----------



## Guest

That pictured shows one stressed out piranha. How often do you do water changes? Do you check you water parameters, if so what are they? How do you do your water changes?


----------



## hidden_killer

ksls said:


> That pictured shows one stressed out piranha. How often do you do water changes? Do you check you water parameters, if so what are they? How do you do your water changes?


how do i check the water parameter? 
and i chage my water once a month..


----------



## Guest

Ok, well there is a big part of the problem right there. You need to do weekly water changes of 30-50% plus thoroughly vacuum the gravel. Do you do that? Also when you clean out your filters NEVER rinse them under tap water. Always clean them in the water that you have removed from the tank. By using tap water you are killing off the bacteria that is needed to keep your tank running healthy.


----------



## wisco_pygo

with 3 pygo's in an 80 gallon, i would bump those water changes to every week.


----------



## hidden_killer

ksls said:


> Ok, well there is a big part of the problem right there. You need to do weekly water changes of 30-50% plus thoroughly vacuum the gravel. Do you do that? Also when you clean out your filters NEVER rinse them under tap water. Always clean them in the water that you have removed from the tank. By using tap water you are killing off the bacteria that is needed to keep your tank running healthy.


do i use jsut tap water to replace the 30% from tank water?


----------



## wisco_pygo

yes.


----------



## PiranhaMike661

Use tap water to replace the water and buy some water conditioner for your water changes. I recommend using PRIME which will detoxify any nitrates/nitrites. Also, go buy a water test kit. Get a good one too....It's worth the money. The dipstick method is not nearly accurate enough to keep your water quality consistently healthy for your P's. Also, like the other members said, do your weekly water changes. Good Luck!


----------



## Dawind

A good cheap test kit: Good luck

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001EUG8RO/ref=oss_product


----------



## 1rhom

Stop the feeding ,do weekly water changes 30% and test water params.Make sure ammonia and nitrites are at 0.Is you fish breathing fast? It looks stressed out!!


----------



## hidden_killer

1rhom said:


> Stop the feeding ,do weekly water changes 30% and test water params.Make sure ammonia and nitrites are at 0.Is you fish breathing fast? It looks stressed out!!


i took the tank work to the petshop and they said that ammoni and nitrites r o. ph is little higher thank 7.
although, my rbp r breathing fast and look stressed out.


----------



## 1rhom

Are there any signs of illness? You'll have to post better clear pics. How long have you had him in that tank? Temp?


----------



## PiranhaMike661

Don't worry about your P.H. level so much, as long as it's consistent, your piranha should be ok. My P.H. has been 7.6 consistenly since I set up the tank....It's also the same with my city water.


----------



## Gmanx

Do you have much water movement? it could be lack of oxygen.


----------



## hidden_killer

Gmanx said:


> Do you have much water movement? it could be lack of oxygen.


i did 30% water change. finally my rbp start to eat! thank you guys!

although, they seem like still breathing fast.

there r alot of oxygen.


----------



## FEEFA

hidden_killer said:


> hi, i'm new here and need some help!
> 
> tank setuop
> - 80g tank
> - 3 full grown red belly piranha , 5 feeder fish
> - 1 rena prime 20 canister filter , 1 aquaclear 70 filter
> _*- 200watt heater , 150 heater ( set on 82F 28C )
> *_- air pump
> - deco ( white sand and some gravel, logs , fake plants , rocks .. etc )
> - ph ( i did the ph test kit and it seems like ph is more than 7.0 )
> - light ( don't have a lid, so i just turn my stand[white light] )
> 
> i changed about 80% of tank water 2 days ago.. because my piranha looked so itch all the time.
> when i did the water change, i put some chemical that makes the water safe to put fish rite away.
> Also, i put some chemical that makes the water clear and not itch.
> 
> i had my piranhas for about 2month. they usully stay at bottm and don't move alot.
> i tried to feed them some steak, shrimp, bloodworm..etc.
> although, i've only seen once eating steak. they eat sometime, but not on my sight.
> everytime i put something in the tank, most of time they won't eat it.
> they only ate small amount for 2months and now i worry about their health.
> also, one more quetions. they never change their color to black? and red(belly).
> sometime they just swim toward to glass and hit themselves.
> 
> please help!!


Do you have a temp gauge/thermometer or did you just set it and forget it?

The 1 200wt heater is more than enough for your tank size


----------



## impalass

The first three rules of fish keeping, water changes, water changes, and water changes. Weekly at the very least, and your fish will reward you. I swear by seachem prime, it may seem expensive, but it's very concentrated, does'nt take much. When your piranha grow into massive brutes, it may take two water changes per week.


----------

